# PTSB Transactions download format query



## cais (5 Oct 2014)

Hello all, 

Is it possible to download transactions from PTSB current account as OFX or CSV format? 

I know ulster and BOI have this function and AIB does not. 

Thanks

Cais


----------



## JohnJay (6 Oct 2014)

you can download them as an excel file. 

Go to account summary, click on "see more transactions", pick your date range and click on the Excel button at the bottom of the screen


----------



## cais (6 Oct 2014)

Thanks JohnJay


----------

